# cutting



## Taffflash (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi guys Im a 37 year old male and new to Uk-M.

I started to diet and weight train plus Im doing cardio and I have dropped 20lbs in 4 weeks.

Im lifting weights in the gym 3 days a week on a mon,weds and a fri. I am hitting the compound movements only and hitting 3 sets and a rep range to around 8-10 reps.

On the cardio side I am working it 7 days a week and doing Hiit. I am doing only 25 mins a day from a dvd called 30 day shred and im on day 28 and finding my fitness levels are getting better. When im working out in the gym I tend to do 30 mins of cardio after the weights.

When It comes to the diet side of things I am on weight watchers and it is helping me with meal planing. I know that it will come to a point where I will need to make a change to something else and was going to ask for any tips in this area? I have started to eat clean and I know my body is thanking me for it.

When it come to supplements all Im taking is a low carb whey protein shake twice a day. One when I wake up and another just after I workout.

Im glad I have started this new way of life and know its not going to be easy and it is about busting your ass off in the gym.

My goal is to drop down to around 16st and see how I look in the mirror and work from there.

will be getting my BF measurements in the next week or so to see where I am.

If anyone can give me any tips on any of the above I would be very very grateful.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

A weight watchers diet isn't going to be great for preserving muscle, What's your diet like?

Post it up.


----------



## Taffflash (Nov 12, 2012)

I know a weight watchers diet don't sound like its good for bodybuilding but the good thing about it is the fact that you can eat anything you want on it as long as you dont go over certain points in any one day.

I am having around 20-30 g of protein a meal and a small amount of complex carbs also. when it some to supps all im taking is 2 why protein shakes a day also.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

You can do the same thing cheaper and healthier by not going over your cals for the day. Imo I see the weight watchers diet as a lazy option, no offense intended. That's just my general view on them


----------



## Taffflash (Nov 12, 2012)

Yep Im not going over my cals. If I was then I wont be dropping weight. I respect your opinion by calling it a lazy option but it is doing what I wanted it to do and that is to cut down to 16 stone.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Do you know what you calories and macro breakdown is. Protein intake will need to be high for both holding onto muscle and help burn fat.

Last thing you want is too loose is muscle mass being on a deficit


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

I think it would be worth your while considering the advice offered. If you lose weight and keep the fat on, ie- become skinny fat, you will struggle getting lean enough to bulk from without going to absolutely nothing. That's the simple way of saying it. Ignore if you wish and good luck, you might get lucky ;0)


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ur avi scares me


----------



## Daz1245 (Jan 14, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> ur avi scares me


about as scary as your vest in your avi


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Well done mate, sounds like your working hard in the gym. Best advice check out the stickies in diet section and once you've got yourcals and macros worked out use myfitnesspal app/ website to meticulously log your daily intake. Good luck, cutting sucks.


----------



## Daz1245 (Jan 14, 2012)

my advise would be forget the weight watchers diet as it will get you know where , have a typical high protein diet same as 100% of people on here , aim for 300 grams of protein and do 5 days a week on the weight and the fat will soon drop off , ive changed my diet last 2 months and ive lost 2 stone with only changing my diet ( reducing the carbs )

good luck and hope you make good results


----------



## Taffflash (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice guys. I just dropped another 3lbs from last week. I will go and check out the stickies in diet section to work everything out. This is all new to me and that is why im on this site


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

You've had some good solid advice but have ignored it. You will get more help if you list the diet macros and you will see much better results.


----------



## Taffflash (Nov 12, 2012)

Assumption is The Mother of All ****ups s3_abv. Who said I have ignored advice that the awesome guys have given me on this post?


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

congrats taff, sounds like your current direction is working for you, so if it aint broke blah blah blah lol

Stick with it, when things start to slow down, thats when you need advice.

Until then, best of luck, keep us posted :thumb:


----------



## Taffflash (Nov 12, 2012)

I will get my Stats and post them abit later


----------



## Daz1245 (Jan 14, 2012)

look forward to seeing them :thumb:


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Taffflash said:


> Assumption is The Mother of All ****ups s3_abv. Who said I have ignored advice that the awesome guys have given me on this post?


Are you still doing weight watchers?

A few have advised to change for the better


----------



## Taffflash (Nov 12, 2012)

Well Since I first posted I have dropped 42lbs and now it is time to change from weight watchers to something that will help me get my Body Fat down while building muscle.

I am stilling hitting the weights on a mon,weds,fri. On the days In between im doing HITT cardio for 30 mins in the mornings.

I have had my stats tested last week and here they are:

Body fat 33.8 %

Muscle mass 33.8 %

visceral fat 14

Weight I am 17 stone 10lbs

Height 6 foot.

I wish I had this test before I lost the 42lbs but that is life

Can anyone help me work out how many cals and protein,carbs,fats I need per day to drop around 2lbs a week?

Also please can anyone point me in the right direction to any good books on the subject?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Taffflash (Nov 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## gibubu (Jan 9, 2013)

Not a fan of your avatar


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

weight watchers "diet" is about losing weight... not fat weight thats muslce to as long as you get down to where it "should" be as they say.


----------



## Taffflash (Nov 12, 2012)

Been working out my diet and this is my first attempt what you guys think?

248lbs = 17stone 10lbs

CALORIES:

2480-2976 Kcal Per Day

PROTEIN:

If 1g per body weight = 248g (992Kcal)

If 1.5g per body weight = 372g (1488Kcal)

FAT:

If aiming for 20% fat = 54.56g (491.04Kcal)

If aiming for 30% fat = 81.84g (736.56Kcal)

CALORIES LEFT:

10 Calories a day, 1g protein measurement, 20% fat : (996.96Kcal)

= Could use remaining for 249g of Carbs OR

=Could use remaining for 110g of Fats.

CONCLUSION:

248lbs = 17stone 10lbs current weight

2480 Kcals Per Day

992 Kcals of which will be protein (248g of it)

491 Kcals of which will be fat (54g of it)

996 Kcal of which will be Carbs (110g of it)

= 2479Kcal

BREK: (9am)

Oatbran/Milk (30g and 250ml)

Protein shake

BRUNCH: (11am)

2 x WW bread

4 x egg white

Protein shake

LUNCH: (12.30pm)

25g brown rice

75g Veg

1 x chicken breast

Dinner (2.30)

25g brown pasta

1 tin tuna

½ pack nuts

Greedy Bastard Meal (5pm)

75g Veg

1 x chicken breast

Supper: (7pm)

4 egg white

1 tin ham

Any tips or advice that can help me improve it please guys?


----------

